
Show HN: Generate unique pepes using deep learning - kendrick__
https://makerarepepes.me
======
themodelplumber
I'm so outdated when it comes to memes, so forgive me but: Isn't this
particular frog lately associated with racism and intolerance?

~~~
m00x
Some people in the alt-right movement associate themselves with pepes, and
there are racist pepes, but not all pepes are racist. There are still many
non-racist communities that use pepes.

~~~
dsr_
The swastika has a long and honorable past in India, but displaying it without
very specific context indicates Nazi sympathy.

~~~
t_brah
Perhaps the ability to corrupt symbols by association shouldn't be given to
groups that haven't committed heinous acts?

~~~
spacemanmatt
In practice, we tend to ban the symbols where they represent hate most often,
rather than make distinctions about who means what by displaying them.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
jabelone
Holy heck this is awesome! Great job :)

